# LOVE these sandals.....help me pick color!!



## MACreation (Mar 16, 2006)

http://store.nordstrom.com/product/p...tyleID=2881272


----------



## star1692 (Mar 16, 2006)

The orange ones are totally cute!!! That be my choice girlie!!


----------



## dcmo (Mar 16, 2006)

Probably the Black or Neutral are the most versitile but I think the Teal ones are really pretty. Very cute shoes! Let us know which ones you pick


----------



## Sparklevixen81 (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah I second the Natural and Black vote, I think the detailing will show up better on them as well!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 16, 2006)

I really love the olive one. It would look great with whites, black, wheats and all kinds of neautrals. I'm a sucker for greens though.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Mar 16, 2006)

neutral looks the best IMO. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  have fun!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 16, 2006)

I like the neutral and teal.


----------



## colormust (Mar 16, 2006)

i love the orange ones....!!!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 16, 2006)

I like the natural ones. These are too cute.


----------



## floweryu (Mar 16, 2006)

Teal and orange


----------



## MACreation (Mar 17, 2006)

ugh...i love the teal and neutral....but i'll have to decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks girls!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Mar 18, 2006)

Black!! I love those sandals :O


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_ugh...i love the teal and neutral....but i'll have to decide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks girls!!_

 

You know I hadn't even closely looked at the teal. Those are gorgeous. Teal and natural are definitely the ones that stand out the most in my opinion, best contrast. I chose natural originally because I figured they would be easier to pair up with things... however these are too cute to spoil... so I bet teal would be much easier to keep clean and pretty. I say, look at your current clothes right now and go through any outfit you think either sandal would work well for... the color that works the most often you should buy.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 19, 2006)

Black goes with everything so those, but I love, love, love the teal ones!


----------

